# Free BSN samples for anyone in UK



## Delusional (Aug 31, 2007)

people proly already know this, but oh well. im bored.
was browsing through Fighters Only magazine and saw they had this article..

basically it says that fighters only and trionutrition have teamed up and offered people a chance for free samples of the new range of BSN branded products. all you gota do is email sales@trionutrition.com stating you are a fighter, with your name adress and phone number and they will happily send you some samples.

yup, just thought id post this incase anyone wanted to give it a try and was interested in trying some BSN stuff..


----------

